# Cool new fader controller



## utopia (Jul 25, 2016)

This looks nice - http://www.gearjunkies.com/2016/07/faderfox-announces-new-uc44-universal-controller/
600 euro though


----------



## sinkd (Jul 25, 2016)

Or, get two of these:

https://us.novationmusic.com/launch/launch-control-xl#


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 25, 2016)

For Ableton control, I still think Push 2 is the best thing out there.

For Daw control, the Behringer X Touch models at $599 and $399. I think this is the way I will go this year.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 25, 2016)

http://palettegear.com/


----------



## higgs (Jul 27, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> http://palettegear.com/


Very nice


----------

